# Dream Tank



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

Look at all of those red bellies!!

ordo


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wow


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great!... thanks for sharing!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

i wonder how big that tank is to house all those piranhas. that was pretty sweet though.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's awesome. I'd like to know how many are in there and how big that tank is


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

One of the best vids I've ever seen


----------



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

davery08 said:


> That's awesome. I'd like to know how many are in there and how big that tank is


Good luck counting them! I have trouble counting my 11 (not because I can't count ) since they are swimming around constantly!

ordo


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Everyone of those kids in the glass will not be getting piranhas !


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome tank, looked quite deep and wide couldn't see all the way to the back but that was probably just shitty camera angle.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet. they sure had a feast. damn reflection though ruins the video a bit


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

that is unreal.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

sweet video, but that looked like a zoo/public aquarium. why are "profesionals" feeding chicken to P's???


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

I wonder how many people toss food in there with an open top like that or try and stick there finger in there


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

wpviper said:


> I wonder how many people toss food in there with an open top like that or try and stick there finger in there


good point


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i got a kick out of watching the peoples reflections too. 
that was a really sweet video. that chicken was bones within the first 30 seconds. what a tank!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea nice vid! thanks for sharing.


----------

